# Ariens platinum 30 or husqvarna st 330



## Hammy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am trying to decide between ariens platinum 30 or hv st 330, the local cost to me is 2300 for ariens and 2200 for the hv. I live in Newfoundland, canada so prices are generally high here. Just wondering which one you would choose? 

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

between those 2 I would have to take the ariens on that 1. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes definitively Ariens you won't regret it.


----------



## Hammy (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually the local dealer sells the platinum 30 sho for 2300 but I see Home Depot has the platinum 30 non sho for 1900, the Home Depot deal sounds good, what do you think.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

home depot is not always the best deal in the long run. a full service dealer is the best route to go.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

considering i just helped Jim (long story) purchase a husky 30", I would pull the pin on the Ariens Plat 30, from a dealer.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Most everyone here will say the Airens, me too of course. However the Husqvarna ST330 is a very stout machine. With cast iron impeller and 10 year warranty cast iron gearbox the Husky is no slouch. In a machine against machine dollar near dollar comparison I would still go with the Airens. However, (again with however), if you need to buy one at a dealer and the other at a big box store then that might sway me one way or the other. If I were looking at machines in this pricey price range I would want to see the machines up close, move the controls and make sure I'm Ok fine with the layout of the controls, etc. You need to be happy with the way things work and that means going and kicking some tires on the showroom floor.


----------



## Hammy (Nov 23, 2014)

What are the main reasons everyone here would choose the ariens?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hammy said:


> What are the main reasons everyone here would choose the ariens?


Not to be a smart a22 but how many 30 - 40 year old Husqvarna's do you see still being used?

Point is Ariens has been around for many years and knows how to build quality machines. I would put Toro in the same category as Ariens


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Ariens just has had a great reputation with their machines. Right there with the larger Toros and Simplicitys


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Both the Platinum and the SHO are nice machines. I would stay away from the Husqvarna, untill they can start getting their quality under control. 

Also, if faced with a decision on buying from HD or from a local retailer that is carrying the SHO, I'd spend the extra cash and see if you can get a good relationship going. HD is point of sale, where as most local retailers are going to sell you the product and the relationship where they can help you keep that machine going for a long time. 

Plus the SHO has a faster impeller and should discharge with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Hammy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I am committing to the ariens platinum 30 sho at my local dealer. The dealership is about 15 kms away but I do my own regular maintenance so I am hoping there won't be many visits necessary.


----------

